# Scrap yards in Glasgow



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Could anyone recommend some good scrap yards in and around the Glasgow area?

It is for some parts for my g/f's old Vauxhall Astra. It's a runabout so don't want to pay crazy dealer prices.

The car is a Mk4 1.6i 16v Astra. It's a 1998 model on an 'S' plate.

The car is almost identical to...










The sort of parts I'm looking for are:

n/s/r central door locking motor
ashtray - current one doesn't stay closed
Bracket for glove compartment 
N/S wing mirror glass with heating element
O/S/R mudflap
Fuel filler cap
N/S/F door speaker grille

and a couple of other odds and sods.

TIA

:wave:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

theres 2 in dumbarton which are both reasonably priced, but perhaps too far for you?

i think there also used to be one in yoker, but dont know if its still there.

i know there is one in maryhill too,

where abouts in glasgow? quite a big place :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> theres 2 in dumbarton which are both reasonably priced, but perhaps too far for you?
> 
> i think there also used to be one in yoker, but dont know if its still there.
> 
> ...


Where's the second in Dumbarton I only know of the one at dalreoch.

The one in yoker was closed last I was up with police tape around it! Maybe reopened now. Any time I went the boys were reasonable in there.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

scrappy in maryhill on lochburn rd 

ask for walkie or wullie :thumb:

there was a astra in there when i was last up there 

could try clydbank dismantlers 
unit 33 new albion industrial estate

there is usualy tons of astrs in there mostly vans but astras all the same :wave:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Where's the second in Dumbarton I only know of the one at dalreoch.
> 
> The one in yoker was closed last I was up with police tape around it! Maybe reopened now. Any time I went the boys were reasonable in there.


well no dumbarton . . . but gartocharn?



big-daf said:


> scrappy in maryhill on lochburn rd
> 
> ask for walkie or wullie :thumb:
> 
> ...


yeah thats the one in maryhill i meant, waulkie is my birds cousin, top man :thumb:


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies folks. :thumb:

I'll pop into a few to see if they have the bits. :driver:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.japsautoparts.co.uk/vauxhall.htm

Used them for a gearbox and it was spot on, no complaints and well priced. Just down the road from Asda Govan.


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

Spoony said:


> The one in yoker was closed last I was up with police tape around it! Maybe reopened now. Any time I went the boys were reasonable in there.


is that the one in an industrial estate behind a bus depot kinda thing???


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Cracking scrap yard at meadowside street in renfrew,added bonus Anchem`s unit right beside it,spare parts and detailing!


----------



## S4V4GE (May 1, 2009)

birnham motor salvage-blantyre
AA autobreakers - bellshill
and theres a good one in muirhead too


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

angelw said:


> Cracking scrap yard at meadowside street in renfrew,added bonus Anchem`s unit right beside it,spare parts and detailing!


Do you work for Anchem?

Every 2nd post I see angelwax, bilberry, angel wheelwax or anchem.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Scotts Road and Abercorn Street in Paisley


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Do you work for Anchem?
> 
> Every 2nd post I see angelwax, bilberry, angel wheelwax or anchem.


I just noticed the username there Alan ...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

'true dat' lol


----------



## jaff87 (Aug 11, 2008)

there is two big ones in coat bridge Fallons i think they are called, rival brothers with massive yards accross the road from each other, not used them just discovered them in my clio days, the place in blantyre mentioned it a bit hit an miss, one guy i spoke too said poke about and give me a shount, another guy wouldnt let me in the yard untill i told him exactly what i was after and even then he wouldnt sell me parts unless i bought like 1/4 of the car lol.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

as it happens I dont work for Anchem.


----------

